# PROFINET vs. ISO-on-TCP



## blubb (23 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich habe keinen Beitrag überlesen, denn leider konnte ich bisher bei meiner Recherche nichts zum oben genannten Thema finden. 

Ich benötige Informationen über Vor- und Nachteile von PROFINET bzw. ISO-on-TCP. Außer das ISO-on-TCP wohl von jeder Ethernetkarte unterstützt wird, PROFINET dagegen nur bestimmte Chipsätze unterstützt, und PROFINET (in verschiedenen Klassen) deterministisch ist, bin ich auf diesem Gebiet noch recht desorientiert.

zum Hintergrund: wir wollen zwischen einer PC-Anwendung und einer SPS via Ethernet und Send/Receive Daten austauschen. Echtzeitfähigkeit ist nicht gefordert. 

Ich hoffe diese wirklich kurze Beschreibung ausreicht, um fundierte Antworten zu bekommen.

Schöne Grüße und Frohe Weihnachten,
blubb


----------



## marlob (23 Dezember 2009)

Zu deiner kurzen Beschreibung reicht ein kurze Antwort 
Du brauchst kein Profinet dafür.


----------



## blubb (23 Dezember 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

das ich PROFINET nicht unbedingt brauche ist mir prinzipiell schon klar! hätte ich vielleicht oben schon erwähnen sollen, mein fehler!

mich interessieren viel mehr die Hintergründe, wann man z.B. "nur" ISO-on-TCP nimmt, und wann man eben auf PROFINET zurückgreift. Deswegen auch die Frage nach den Vor- und Nachteilen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Dezember 2009)

Profinet macht m. E. Sinn, wenn Peripherie darüber angesprochen wird. Für die normale Kommunikation wird sowieso kein Profinet-Protokoll verwendet. Auch bei PN-CPUs wird zwischen STEP7 und den CPUs normalerweise Iso On Top of TCP verwendet. Darüber hinaus ist nicht jedes Profinet automatisch echtzeitfähig (nur mit dem ERTEC, netx o.ä.).
Aufbau bei Profinet: Der Controller (= SPS) schreibt auf das Device (= IO) und erhält von diesem Daten. Zusätzlich ist noch der Supervisor (= Engineering-Tool) vorgesehen. Ich hoffe, das ist so richtig zusammengefasst.


----------

